# White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair



## Doc7505 (May 5, 2021)

White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair​








						White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair
					

Neil McKay A paralyzed South African farmer was tied up and brutally murdered in his wheelchair by attackers who had been hiding near the property waiting for the perfect time to strike. 46-year-old Neil McKay was paralyzed 20 years ago in a violent robbery when he was shot in the spine. McKay’s...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



4 May 2021 ~~ By Cristina Laila
A paralyzed South African farmer was tied up and brutally murdered in his wheelchair by attackers who had been hiding near the property waiting for the perfect time to strike.
46-year-old Neil McKay was paralyzed 20 years ago in a violent robbery when he was shot in the spine.
McKay’s mother found him murdered in his bedroom when she went to his farm to check on him.
A family friend said the attackers targeted McKay so they could steal money out of his safe.
KwaZulu-Natal police spokesperson Captain Nqobile Gwala said a murder investigation has been opened but no arrests have been made.
The Daily Mail *reported*:
A helpless farmer shot through the spine by robbers and left paralysed 20 years ago in South Africa was tied up in his wheelchair and cruelly strangled to death in a second attack.​Police investigators said he had been strangled by his captors, who had been hiding close to the property, waiting for Neil to be alone.​His death has sparked fury in the town of Winterton in KwaZulu-Natal province, especially as his attackers were not captured after the first assault.​Alf Lees the Democratic Alliance MP for Uthukela constituency said: ‘Who would murder a man in a wheelchair? A man who was unarmed and physically unable to defend himself?​

Comment:
Five or six years ago, I would not have posted this type of news on the Message boards or any other political discussion forum.  However, viewing and reading about the violence against cities, town and individuals that "Black Lives Matter" and "ANTIFA".
I find there are many comparisons to the Mau, Mau, ANC and BLM/Antifa that have been perpetuating, violence, looting, arson and attacks on White, Asian, Hispanic and Blacks themselves in America.
In South Africa they put in a "constitution" to take away freedom of speech, etc so they could not be criticized.
Then they let the criminals loose to terrify and subdue everyone. I see the comparisons,  Today the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats are doing the same to America- divide and conquer.explains why communists have been historically and are nowadays extremely to whites and want us dead, literally. Watch Merrick Garland who is working on legal framework to fight "white terrorists", this will serve as cover for white genocide that neo Bolsheviks have been aiming for, the very reason why neo-Bolsheviks cheated their way to power.
This explains why communists have been historically and are nowadays extremely violently racist to whites and want us dead, literally.
Watch Merrick Garland who is working on legal framework to fight "White Terrorists", this will serve as cover for white genocide that neo Bolsheviks have been aiming for, the very reason why neo-Bolsheviks cheated their way to power.


----------



## Floyd61 (May 5, 2021)

Brutal race of "people"


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 5, 2021)

Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 5, 2021)

Floyd61 said:


> Brutal race of "people"


Time to retake South Africa from those darkies.....

Trump would have never stood by and let this happen if he was in charge.......but honestly....he is in charge because he is still president


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

Such a novel idea from white extremist Americans, to attempt to tie this to Merrick Garland's efforts. 

Let that be a measure of the hating and racism that has become the life blood of close to half of Americans.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 5, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....




Not quite, but the few farmers left have sent their families away. Those that remain are under constant fear of attack.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 5, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....
> ...


Is there something the US can do to stop this??

Can't the Polish go invade them or something?


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....
> ...


Should all the white farmers leave South Africa?
Should all the black people leave the US?

This question could have something to do with trying to tie this murder to Merrick Garland.

Just how close have Americans come so far on displaying the same behaviour as that displayed by the German people in the 30's?

Is the Facebook decision against Trump bringing extremist sentiments out into the light of day?
There's something that is causing an elevated level of frothing at the mouth by Americans today, that is more than the norm?


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (May 5, 2021)

Sadly this is nothing new. He's the latest in a long line of white South African farmers that's been getting brutally massacred for years now.

But, just like everywhere else in the developed world be it the black knife gangs in London running about stabbing and killing each other, Muslim grooming gangs in and around the Midlands of the UK, the BAME mob in Govanhill Glasgow pimping their children, Islamic Terrorists in the suburbs of Belgium & Paris, the refugee rapists in Germany, the boatloads of undocumented undesirables that arrive in Italy and Spain from North Africa, the shit all over the USA with BLM and the blacks in South Africa murdering all the white farmers they can - no-one's interested.

The white folk with the power to act, aren't and are failing the world.

The blacks/minorities committing these acts only can do so because of the white folk who enable them to and empower them at worst or simply turn a blind eye at best.

These groups of folk are so protected it's unbelievable and I'll never be able to fathom out why.

In South Africa especially, the agriculture industry is on it's arse. Black folk have been given farms, land, livestock, resources and preferential treatment on contracts and they can't cope all because they want to retrospectively even up the score to try and balance out what they thought was bad about apartheid.

South Africa has gradually got worse since they removed apartheid. This is the fruits of the worlds biggest corrective action for all to see - racist murders and an industry totally ruined.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (May 5, 2021)

I have a friend from South Africa.
White, English speaking,school teacher. The kind of person you'd want to come  to your country.
She applied for asylum in the U.K: Refused.
She applied for asylum in the U.S: Refused (Obama years)
She said as a white she was at serious risk of being attacked and murdered.
She ended up fleeing to South America.
The UK and US actively discriminate against white South African refugees.


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Sadly this is nothing new. He's the latest in a long line of white South African farmers that's been getting brutally massacred for years now.


How many whites must die before the score is tied? Hundreds of thousands? 
Until that score is reached it's hard to imagine that the white settlers don't have it coming.

I don't, but I do relate it to America's struggle, which is pretty much the same as Hitler's Mein Kampf.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (May 5, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly this is nothing new. He's the latest in a long line of white South African farmers that's been getting brutally massacred for years now.
> ...


You are a horrible piece of shit. 

Right the wrongs by more wrongs and by wrongs I mean brutal murders. 

Folk like you should actually be locked up.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (May 5, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly this is nothing new. He's the latest in a long line of white South African farmers that's been getting brutally massacred for years now.
> ...


Psychopath.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....


The genocide has been going on for years unencumbered by actual stats. As an American perhaps you could tell us how the US has eliminated murder and theft ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> I have a friend from South Africa.
> White, English speaking,school teacher. The kind of person you'd want to come  to your country.
> She applied for asylum in the U.K: Refused.
> She applied for asylum in the U.S: Refused (Obama years)
> ...


We dont want any of your friends in the UK.


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> South Africa has gradually got worse since they removed apartheid. This is the fruits of the worlds biggest corrective action for all to see - racist murders and an industry totally ruined.



Much of that is true, but it does call for an understanding on why it's true. You are all about the American attitude of making the situation worse.
There's an opposite attitude to be noticed in people who are more interested in social change that can make the situation better.

If you don't know what that could be then you might want to think about it? 
What do you think should be done in S.Africa?
Is there a solution that could be common to dealing with America's systemic racism problem?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Such a novel idea from white extremist Americans, to attempt to tie this to Merrick Garland's efforts.
> 
> Let that be a measure of the hating and racism that has become the life blood of close to half of Americans.





Doc7505 said:


> White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why doesnt whitey fuck off home ?


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 5, 2021)

South Africa has been a shytehole for some time.  It's going to continue to slide until only China will be brave enough to move in and exploit the remaining citizens.


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....
> ...


They know that it's America's problem too and their only answer in both cases is more violence and force against the black populations.

Just imagine!! Have you heard that Chauvin might get a new trial, because the jury got it wrong the first time? 

I see many definite signs of a rise of fascism. The Facebook decision is likely to stir the fires, more than limit the Trump influence.


----------



## freyasman (May 5, 2021)

The whites in southern Africa have always been massively outnumbered...... it ain't like that here. 

The fact that they were in charge for so long,  and have hung on this long,  even after losing all political power,  speaks to how tough they are. 


I've known a few white Africans,  and every one of them was a killer. 
I had a CSM when I was in the Airborne who was a veteran of the Rhodesian war.
My dad did some mercenary work in SE Asia during the Vietnam war,  and later took a gig in Angola..... he was back in less than 90 days.  Said Cambodia and Laos were paradise compared to Africa, and he wasn't going back for any amount of money. 

I've never been there,  but I get the impression it's one seriously fucked up place.


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> South Africa has been a shytehole for some time.  It's going to continue to slide until only China will be brave enough to move in and exploit the remaining citizens.


Prophetic in that it's most likely going according to China's plans. 
Africa's doors are being opened to China because they are promoting social justice wherever they go in the world. 

While America promotes death and destruction through the use of military force. 

Go figure! Or go to Cuba to see it at close hand!


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> The whites in southern Africa have always been massively outnumbered...... it ain't like that here.
> 
> The fact that they were in charge for so long,  and have hung on this long,  even after losing all political power,  speaks to how tough they are.
> 
> ...


Not quite the exaggerations you're imagining, but somewhat the same as America's current racism situation. 
And not plagued with the same threat of a rise of fascism under a new Trump regime.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (May 5, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend from South Africa.
> ...


Yeah, you just have a hard on for Muslim immigrants to rape your little sister.
Or maybe some Roma to pickpocket your Nan.


----------



## freyasman (May 5, 2021)

Donald H said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > The whites in southern Africa have always been massively outnumbered...... it ain't like that here.
> ...


America's racism problem consists almost entirely of blacks hating whites or believing that all whites hate them and want to kill them.

Meanwhile,  most white people are wondering wtf is wrong with all these people,  and where are they getting all the crazy stuff they believe from?


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (May 5, 2021)

Donald H said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > South Africa has been a shytehole for some time.  It's going to continue to slide until only China will be brave enough to move in and exploit the remaining citizens.
> ...


OK.
Now I understand.
Sorry, I thought you were serious earlier., but now I see you are a spoof poster posing as a leftist.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (May 5, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Such a novel idea from white extremist Americans, to attempt to tie this to Merrick Garland's efforts.
> ...


You just said you don't want them to come home.
Make up your tiny mind.


----------



## freyasman (May 5, 2021)

__





						Let Africa Sink – Splendid Isolation
					





					www.kimdutoit.com
				



From the link;
*"Let Africa Sink*
_
May 26, 2002
11:40 AM CDT

When it comes to any analysis of the problems facing Africa, Western society, and particularly people from the United States, encounter a logical disconnect that makes clear analysis impossible. That disconnect is the way life is regarded in the West (it’s precious, must be protected at all costs etc.), compared to the way life, and death, are regarded in Africa. Let me try to quantify this statement.

In Africa, life is cheap. There are so many ways to die in Africa that death is far more commonplace than in the West. You can die from so many things: snakebite, insect bite, wild animal attack, disease, starvation, food poisoning… the list goes on and on. At one time, crocodiles accounted for more deaths in sub-Saharan Africa than gunfire, for example. Now add the usual human tragedy (murder, assault, warfare and the rest), and you can begin to understand why the life expectancy for an African is low — in fact, horrifyingly low, if you remove White Africans from the statistics (they tend to be more urbanized, and more Western in behavior and outlook). Finally, if you add the horrifying spread of AIDS into the equation, anyone born in sub-Saharan Africa this century will be lucky to reach age forty.

I lived in Africa for over thirty years. Growing up there, I was infused with several African traits — traits which are not common in Western civilization. The almost-casual attitude towards death was one. (Another is a morbid fear of snakes.)

So because of my African background, I am seldom moved at the sight of death, unless it’s accidental, or it affects someone close to me. (Death which strikes at total strangers, of course, is mostly ignored.) Of my circle of about eighteen or so friends with whom I grew up, and whom I would consider “close”, only about eight survive today — and not one of the survivors is over the age of fifty. Two friends died from stepping on landmines while on Army duty in Namibia. Three died in horrific car accidents (and lest one thinks that this is not confined to Africa, one was caused by a kudu flying through a windshield and impaling the guy through the chest with its hoof — not your everyday traffic accident in, say, Florida). One was bitten by a snake, and died from heart failure. Another two also died of heart failure, but they were hopeless drunkards. Two were shot by muggers. The last went out on his surfboard one day and was never seen again (did I mention that sharks are plentiful off the African coasts and in the major rivers?). My experience is not uncommon in South Africa — and north of the Limpopo River (the border with Zimbabwe), I suspect that others would show worse statistics.

The death toll wasn’t just confined to my friends. When I was still living in Johannesburg, the newspaper carried daily stories of people mauled by lions, or attacked by rival tribesmen, or dying from some unspeakable disease (and this was pre-AIDS Africa too) and in general, succumbing to some of Africa’s many answers to the population explosion. Add to that the normal death toll from rampant crime, illness, poverty, flood, famine, traffic, and the police, and you’ll begin to get the idea.

My favorite African story actually happened after I left the country. An American executive took a job over there, and on his very first day, the newspaper headlines read:
“Three Headless Bodies Found”.
The next day: “Three Heads Found”.
The third day: “Heads Don’t Match Bodies”.

You can’t make this stuff up.

As a result of all this, death is treated more casually by Africans than by Westerners. I, and I suspect most Africans, am completely inured to reports of African suffering, for whatever cause. Drought causes crops to fail, thousands face starvation? Yup, that happened many times while I was growing up. Inter-tribal rivalry and warfare causes wholesale slaughter? Yep, been happening there for millennia, long before Whitey got there. Governments becoming rich and corrupt while their populations starved? Not more than nine or ten of those. In my lifetime, the following tragedies have occurred, causing untold millions of deaths: famine in Biafra, genocide in Rwanda, civil war in Angola, floods in South Africa, famine in Somalia, civil war in Sudan, famine in Ethiopia, floods in Mozambique, wholesale slaughter in Uganda, and tribal warfare in every single country. There are others, but you get the point.

Yes, all this was also true in Europe — maybe a thousand years ago. But not any more. And Europe doesn’t teem with crocodiles, ultra-venomous snakes and so on.

The Dutch controlled the floods. All of Europe controls famine — it’s non-existent now. Apart from a couple of examples of massive, state-sponsored slaughter (Nazi Germany, Communist Russia), Europe since 1700 doesn’t even begin to compare to Africa today. Casual slaughter is another thing altogether — rare in Europe, common in Africa.

More to the point, the West has evolved into a society with a stable system of government, which follows the rule of law, and has respect for the rights and life of the individual — none of which is true in Africa.

Among old Africa hands, we have a saying, usually accompanied by a shrug: “Africa wins again.” This is usually said after an incident such as:
_

_a beloved missionary is butchered by his congregation, for no apparent reason_
_a tribal chief prefers to let his tribe starve to death rather than accepting food from the Red Cross (would mean he wasn’t all-powerful, you see)_
_an entire nation starves to death, while its ruler accumulates wealth in foreign banks_
_a new government comes into power, promising democracy, free elections etc., provided that the freedom doesn’t extend to the other tribe_
_the other tribe comes to power in a bloody coup, then promptly sets about slaughtering the first tribe_
_etc, etc, etc, ad nauseam, ad infinitum._
_The prognosis is bleak, because none of this mayhem shows any sign of ending. The conclusions are equally bleak, because, quite frankly, there is no answer to Africa’s problems, no solution that hasn’t been tried before, and failed.

Just go to the CIA World Fact Book, pick any of the African countries (Kenya, Tanzania, Zambia, Malawi etc.), and compare the statistics to any Western country (eg. Portugal, Italy, Spain, Ireland). The disparities are appalling — and it’s going to get worse, not better. It has certainly got worse since 1960, when most African countries achieved independence. We, and by this I mean the West, have tried many ways to help Africa. All such attempts have failed.

Charity is no answer. Money simply gets appropriated by the first, or second, or third person to touch it (17 countries saw a decline in real per capita GNP between 1970 and 1999, despite receiving well over $100 billion in World Bank assistance).

Food isn’t distributed. This happens either because there is no transportation infrastructure (bad), or the local leader deliberately withholds the supplies to starve people into submission (worse).

Materiel is broken, stolen or sold off for a fraction of its worth. The result of decades of “foreign aid” has resulted in a continental infrastructure which, if one excludes South Africa, couldn’t support Pittsburgh.

Add to this, as I mentioned above, the endless cycle of Nature’s little bag of tricks — persistent drought followed by violent flooding, a plethora of animals, reptiles and insects so dangerous that life is already cheap before Man starts playing his little reindeer games with his fellow Man. What you are left with is: catastrophe.

The inescapable conclusion is simply one of resignation. This goes against the grain of our humanity — we are accustomed to ridding the world of this or that problem (smallpox, polio, whatever), and accepting failure is anathema to us. But, to give a classic African scenario, a polio vaccine won’t work if the kids are prevented from getting the vaccine by a venal overlord, or a frightened chieftain, or a lack of roads, or by criminals who steal the vaccine and sell it to someone else. If a cure for AIDS was found tomorrow, and offered to every African nation free of charge, the growth of the disease would scarcely be checked, let alone reversed. Basically, you’d have to try to inoculate as many two-year old children as possible, and write off the two older generations.

So that leaves only one response, and it’s a brutal one: accept that we are powerless to change Africa, and leave them to sink or swim, by themselves.

It sounds dreadful to say it, but if the entire African continent dissolves into a seething maelstrom of disease, famine and brutality, that’s just too damn bad. We have better things to do — sometimes, you just have to say, “Can’t do anything about it.”

The viciousness, the cruelty, the corruption, the duplicity, the savagery, and the incompetence is endemic to the entire continent, and is so much of an anathema to any right-thinking person that the civilized imagination simply stalls when faced with its ubiquity, and with the enormity of trying to fix it. The Western media shouldn’t even bother reporting on it. All that does is arouse our feelings of horror, and the instinctive need to do something, anything — but everything has been tried before, and failed. Everything, of course, except self-reliance.

All we should do is make sure that none of Africa gets transplanted over to the U.S., because the danger to our society is dire if it does. I note that several U.S. churches are attempting to bring groups of African refugees over to the United States, European churches the same for Europe. Mistake. Mark my words, this misplaced charity will turn around and bite us, big time.

Even worse would be to think that the simplicity of Africa holds some kind of answers for Western society: remember Mrs. Clinton’s little book, “It Takes A Village”? Trust me on this: there is not one thing that Africa can give the West which hasn’t been tried before and failed, not one thing that isn’t a step backwards, and not one thing which is worse than, or that contradicts, what we have already.

So here’s my (tongue-in-cheek) solution for the African fiasco: a high wall around the whole continent, all the guns and bombs in the world for everyone inside, and at the end, the last one alive should do us all a favor and kill himself.

Inevitably, some Kissingerian realpolitiker is going to argue in favor of intervention, because in the vacuum of Western aid, perhaps the Communist Chinese would step in and increase their influence in the area. There are two reasons why this isn’t going to happen.

Firstly, the PRC doesn’t have that kind of money to throw around; and secondly, the result of any communist assistance will be precisely the same as if it were Western assistance. For the record, Mozambique and Angola are both communist countries — and both are economic disaster areas. The prognosis for both countries is disastrous — and would be the same for any other African country.

The West can’t help Africa. Nor should we. The record speaks for itself."_


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


Russia will take them, they take any shit in. Or Hungary.


----------



## Donald H (May 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Racism, either black on white or white on black, is a huge problem in America and is the main reason by far for Trump being considered as a legitimate choice as president. That combined with the working class Americans being denied a piece of the American pie, had introduced an unmistakable threat of a fascism regime under Trump.

Everything that contributed to Hitler's acceptance in 1930's Germany is present in today's America. Your country is balancing on a knife edge and there's little positive indication of one choice over the other being certain.


----------



## freyasman (May 5, 2021)

Donald H said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


Nahh, that's all bullshit.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (May 5, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yeah, Russia and Hungary will take in the English speaking farmers and families.
You can take the illiterate, inbred, violent Somalian men.
You sure know how to show those fascists.
It's a deal.


----------



## Quasar44 (May 15, 2021)

Most blacks don’t belong in any civilized society


----------



## Quasar44 (May 15, 2021)

I have rarely ever had any problems with most folks except blacks


----------



## TheParser (May 25, 2021)

Of course, I join all decent humans by expressing the deepest sympathy to the family of the murdered farmer.

I have read that some Jewish people did not leave Germany after Hitler's rise because they could not bring themselves to believe that he would do what he eventually did.

I hope that the Caucasian people (and especially farmers, whose land is envied) will arrange to leave South Africa before it is too late.

It would be nice if influential people here in the United States could quietly do whatever they can to facilitate the entry of those refugees into this country.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Floyd61 said:


> Brutal race of "people"


I suppose our American-Indians thought that of white intruders.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Wow....I thought all of the whites were genocided in South Africa already.....


You don't think.

Try again.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> > Brutal race of "people"
> ...


The former president is consumed in Florida trying to find his dick.

Don't bother him.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Really?

looking to fascist Poland for help. They're currently too involved in whitesplaing WWII.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Sadly this is nothing new. He's the latest in a long line of white South African farmers that's been getting brutally massacred for years now.
> 
> But, just like everywhere else in the developed world be it the black knife gangs in London running about stabbing and killing each other, Muslim grooming gangs in and around the Midlands of the UK, the BAME mob in Govanhill Glasgow pimping their children, Islamic Terrorists in the suburbs of Belgium & Paris, the refugee rapists in Germany, the boatloads of undocumented undesirables that arrive in Italy and Spain from North Africa, the shit all over the USA with BLM and the blacks in South Africa murdering all the white farmers they can - no-one's interested.
> 
> ...


Shove it up your Afrikaner ass racist.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 12, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This genicide has been going on every since Nelson Mandela's Communist party came back to power.

Nelson Mandela was a Communist who should have obviously NEVER been released from prison.

Another example of just how murderous the Communist Left is.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jun 12, 2021)

Donald H said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > South Africa has been a shytehole for some time.  It's going to continue to slide until only China will be brave enough to move in and exploit the remaining citizens.
> ...


The CHINESE are planning on taking over the world---they are communists and as communists they firmly know what useful idiots are and simply using the instigating of race wars and fraudulent votes from these useful idiots.  

CHINESE in fact see blacks as inferior mentally---we have heard members of the chinese government say this before forcing them to be recalled.   To top this off, the chinese are working on biological weapons that target race-------Once the useful idiots outlive their usefulness, the chinese won't play anymore.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair​
> ...


Your idiot status is confirmed.

The School of Bull Conner welcomes you.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly this is nothing new. He's the latest in a long line of white South African farmers that's been getting brutally massacred for years now.
> ...


Everything is factual. You’re emotions and feelings don’t counter my facts it doesn’t matter how much you don’t like it 

suck it up


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


I heard that the Chinese specifically see you as an un-useful idiot.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 12, 2021)

B. Hussein visits his Communist brother's cell.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


You can think that, but your useless and probably feeling inferior.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> B. Hussein visits his Communist brother's cell.


the previous post was rated a 1 for commies.


The republic party of the former president would like you to revisit your post to add more commies.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 12, 2021)

Floyd61 said:


> Brutal race of "people"



We do not know the background of these whites against blacks but I can imagine. 
Tell me his and his father's attitude and how they treated their slaves and I'll tell you if it's warranted.  

But don't forget how whites in the south treated the blacks there.  They haven't.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> *Your idiot status is confirmed.*
> 
> The School of Bull Conner welcomes you.








*Says the resident Useful Idiot !!*


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


It’s not a question of feeling inferior or superior - again facts trump feelings no matter how much you don’t like it


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


Well as long as I am UN-useful to them, I am good with that........more than I can say for each of the idiotic dems.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > *Your idiot status is confirmed.*
> ...


I'm rubber your glue...


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Floyd61 said:
> 
> 
> > Brutal race of "people"
> ...


You DUMBASS Leftist ......

Genocide against White Farmers has been going on in South Africa for decades.

Damn you Leftist dumbasses are bunch of uninformed fucking Idiots.






						South Africa | genocidewatch
					






					www.genocidewatch.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


Yeah it is about your "feelings" of white privilege superiority.

Why don't YOU go out and earn yours.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


NO ... you're a dumbass Leftist.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


I bet you love being useless. 

How's the warehouse job? Did you get it swept Friday?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


What no stupid meme to offer as a response?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


I am flattered that you think I actually "work" at all.   I see nothing wrong with people who work for a living dear---the fact that you do says alot about your communist ass.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


The previous post was rated a 1 for commies.


Your local fascist QOP party would like you to revisit your post to add more commies.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I am flattered that you think I actually "work" at all.   I see nothing wrong with people who work for a living dear---the fact that you do says alot about your communist ass.


These psycho Leftist will reveal themselves everytime.

The Irony is most the time they don't even realize what they revealed.

They are truly Useful Idiots.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


So, when everyone comes in Monday the warehouse is swept or not?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


Ah, there we are. 

Nothing to claim.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Floyd61 said:
> ...



I'll ask again.  Why.  I'll go one step further and predict they treated their slaves like dogs. Retribution is all they have and if he did that , which I strongly suspect, he and all the others deserve it.  
They did care about raping and castrating blacks.  Slaughtering them was a national pastime.  
You'd be wiser to support what's right rather than what's white.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jun 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


Ah, more of nothing.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 12, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> White South African Farmer Previously Paralyzed in Violent Attack is Tied Up and Murdered in His Wheelchair​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, how horrible of Merrick Garland to work on a _*legal framework*_ to fight White terrorists!!! What next? He is going to work on bringing criminals to justice? 

Who the hell does Merrick Garland think he is? The current  United States attorney general? The nerve of this guy, amIright?


----------

